# [Pictorial] FiiO X5's HS9 leather case and HS6 Stacking Kit for Amp



## ClieOS

Here are some picture of the FiiO X5's HS9 and HS6 kit I got from Taobao:
  
  





  




 Though it says leather on the packaging, it really is more like pleather to me.
  




 The camera flash does make the finishing looks a little worst then what it actually is in person. It is actually quite thin as well, doesn't add much balk even compared to the silicone case.
  




 The volume rocker can still be accessed with the case closed.
  




 Extra silicone band and rubber foot.
  




 The included cable will be sold individually as L16 in the future. It uses Oyaide PCOCC-A wires with silver plated OFC shield. Below is the Oyaide HPC-MSS cable as comparison..
  




 As you can see, the whole thing is hot plastic molded on the inside, which should increase durability.
  




  




  




 iFi Audio nano iCAN, which has about the same size as a Meier Audio Stepdance, is about as thick an amp as the kit will take. The silicone rubber band is surprising elastic, but even so it has its limit.
  




  





 
 Leckerton Audio UHA-4 is about as short as the kit can take. Any shorter, one of the silicone band probably wont't catch it.


----------



## randell1993

can you try to combine the hs6 stack with hs9 leather case?
  
 will they fit?


----------



## ClieOS

randell1993 said:


> can you try to combine the hs6 stack with hs9 leather case?
> 
> will they fit?


 
  
 No. If you stack X5 with an amp, you will need a much bigger case.


----------



## CH23

clieos said:


> Here are some picture of the FiiO X5's HS9 and HS6 kit I got from Taobao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can't you "cross" the rubber bands? (Top left to bottom right instead of top left to top right)

Also thanks for the pics. I really need to get me the stacking kit.


----------



## nmatheis

I purchased the HS9 and really like. I keep the X5 in Lockscreen 2 mode now with no problems.


----------



## ClieOS

ch23 said:


> Can't you "cross" the rubber bands? (Top left to bottom right instead of top left to top right)


 
 You can, but the rubber band will be pushed to its limit, similar to using a bigger amp like the iCAN. A short but thick amp won't work as well. It has to be fairly  slim, like UHA-4


----------



## JediRemi

Sorry to revive the thread but can you stack the X5 with that kit while keeping it in its silicon case ?

 I am worried of leaving the X5 unprotected.


----------



## ClieOS

jediremi said:


> Sorry to revive the thread but can you stack the X5 with that kit while keeping it in its silicon case ?
> 
> I am worried of leaving the X5 unprotected.


 
  
 Well, you can, sort of. The case will be twisted all around and I really won't recommend it. The better way to protect it is to get the case sticker that FiiO made for the X5. That way you can protect X5 from scratching and still use the stacking kit. Another way is to get the foam / hard case and put the stacked X5 + amp inside.


----------



## Insatiable One

clieos said:


>


 
 what is the amp pictured here under the X5?


----------



## ClieOS

insatiable one said:


> what is the amp pictured here under the X5?


 
  
 FiiO E12DIY.


----------

